# what gives with the heads



## ohiosquatch (Jul 2, 2012)

well, I have been back into the fishing game for about a month and a half now, after a long break. I never fished solely for catfish, but the woman like's these guys and has gotten me back into it...and I'm having a blast pulling these guys in. My question is this,...why is there such a difference in head structure between what seems to be channel cats. At first I thought I was catching Blues, but according to the ODNR, they are not way up here in Sandusky Bay. Whats odd is, the shape seems to coincide with the dark color. I guess for me, I'm into all kinds of animals, I have never seem such a difference in head structure for animals that are supposed to be the same species?......The anal fin says they are channels....but the rest doesn't fit. You can see by the Pic what I mean.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes I often wonder. on erie and a few other places I seem to catch slender channels gray silver in color.

At a few ponds they're more like flatheads. Massive wide heads. dark green/brown.

who knows. it's all fun.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't believe this question has been on here longer than 15 minutes and hasn't had several "expert" answers and spawned a fight or two......seriously though...I would like to know the answer too...great question!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

No need for confrontation over a catfish head... Although Flatheads may take personal offense at their name.  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Some try to be helpful by informing others that blues are not native or stocked in lake erie or any of the lake erie tributary's. I dont claim to be an expert but sometimes male channel cats can look like small blues because of there dark coloration and there heads swell close to spawning. I can see why someone could mistake channels for blues and its a common misconception. How about those sandusky bay channels though! Nice fish. You fishing from a boat or shore?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiosquatch (Jul 2, 2012)

cattin15 said:


> Some try to be helpful by informing others that blues are not native or stocked in lake erie or any of the lake erie tributary's. I dont claim to be an expert but sometimes male channel cats can look like small blues because of there dark coloration and there heads swell close to spawning. I can see why someone could mistake channels for blues and its a common misconception. How about those sandusky bay channels though! Nice fish. You fishing from a boat or shore?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


From the old bridge, Bay View side. Biggest on this day was almost 28". Its a blast when the big guys start running close to shore....Well except for the people next to you whose lines he snags up on his hard run to the right..

Thanks for all the input folks..


----------



## jessmr (Aug 15, 2011)

In my experience, a blue bites a heck of a lot harder than a flat or a channel.... But honestly, hey, if they are cats, and they are big, I am happy!


----------



## ohiosquatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I hear ya there........waiting for that big dog to break the surface is almost as good as waiting to see the amount of your tax return......Almost.....


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Males have swollen heads this time of year. (before and after spawning) 

Looks like you got a couple males in the mix.

They are all channels, color in all catfish species can change, not sure what effects it exactly but maybe something to do with what depth they hold at or what they are eating, water temp ect. You will catch channels from light grey almost silver to black. I've even caught ones that were yellow (weren't bullheads).


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

All channel cats and nice ones at that. The ones that have the wider head are males the more slender headed ones are females. Regardless nice channels...


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

The coloration in all fish change depending on the color or the bottom or structure they are around. And ive foumd that,male channels are always darker than the females. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Love fishing the old bay bridge!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

a pic from last week.

this from a 5 acre pond. I figure a male about 4 lbs. scars on the body. even though they supposebly don't spawn in ponds, nice size head.









possibly a female, same night. narrow, nice clean body. this is about the smallest ya catch at this pond making me think they don't spawn there?









about the average size 3-4 lb. channels


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

They are male channel cats. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Males typically have a large broad head. Females have a smaller rounded head. BTW- Those are some nice Catfish!


----------

